# JPEG 2000 - neues jpg-Format!!!



## SunBurner2k (25. Mai 2001)

Hi Leutz!! Für alle, die's noch nich mitgekriegt haben: demnächt soll ein optimiertes jpg-Format veröffentlicht werden. die offensichtlichsten Vorteile dieses sog. JPEG2000 (.j2k) Formats sind:
*  - deutlich bessere Qualität
  - 30% höhere Kompression
  - keine störenden Artefakte
  - thumbnails möglich (nur ein kleiner Teil der Datei wird geladen) *

weitere infos gibts bei TecChannel.de

Was haltet ihr davon? Wird dieses Format wie auch .png Browserabhängig??? Ich lass mich überraschen und hoffe, dass es die Anforderungen erfüllt und somit das alte .jpg-Format baldmöglichst ablösen wird. Ich bin gespannt!

PS: Ein bißchen Fachwissen solltet ihr beim konsumieren des oben genannten Artikels schon mitbringen - es warten Sätze wie folgt auf euch: "*Dieses so genannte gibbsche Phänomen entsteht durch die Quantisierung in Verbindung mit der diskreten Cosinus-Transformation.*"  *lol*


----------



## RedZack (24. Juli 2001)

Dein Thread hat ja nicht gerade ne Welle an Antworten ausgelöst was


----------



## SunBurner2k (24. Juli 2001)

nich wirklich...


----------



## Flame (25. Juli 2001)

*was soll ich da sagen?*

jpeg2000 ist vom format her soweit fertig, doch was ist der nutzen?
ich kann es nicht einsetzen, da die browser es noch nicht von haus aus unterstützen.
ich stehe in regelmäßigen abständen mit luratech per e-mail in kontakt und beziehe deren pressemitteilungen.
plugins wird es in absehbarer zeit auch keine geben, so eine e-mail von luratech.

also kannstes nur zum archivieren nutzen?
was soll bitte zur zeit der vorteil sein, wenn die programme das format nicht kennen?

meines wissens wird wohl noch ne ganze zeit vergehen, bis microsoft mit dem ie nachzieht und somit auch die grafikprogramm hersteller gezwungen sind, das format in ihre programme zu integrieren.

ich nutze zur zeit zum archivieren der bilder das *lwf format. und das ist in meinen augen das wohl beste format, das ich je kennengelernt habe.

in diesem sinne:
"kommt zeit, kommt das plugin" 

related links:
http://www.luratech.de/products/productoverview/lurawave/fs_jpeg2000_g.html
oder gleich:
http://www.jpeg2000.de
http://www.jpeg2000info.com/


----------



## Migo (27. August 2001)

**gg**

Also die Wavelet-Komprimierung von JPEG2000 ist ja net schlecht.

Nur was nützt´s? Nichtmal das  LuraWave-Format oder LuraDocument haben es geschafft zum Standart zu werden. EDa es nun nichtmal Plugins gibt werden wir wohl noch lange auf auf die Ablösung von *.jpg´s warten müssen.

Ich werd mir auch das Plugin für Photoshop nicht kaufen, da es sich einfach noch nicht lohnt!

Schöne Grüße an dieser Stelle nach Berlin *gg*. See ya


----------

